# Made it out into the garage for a few minutes



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2021)

The fully tooled 5917 Clausing equipped with optional weed wacker and radial arm saw . The B & S 618 SG equipped with various hold down items . All flat surfaces are fair game in this house . The BP . Holding chain saws and other items not worthy of the surface grinder . Had a great warm morning . Clouds came in and temp dropped 20 degrees . The garage was found to be in its normal state . Packed ! The 93 K5 Blazer project ......................not much progress this winter .


----------



## darkzero (Feb 16, 2021)

Soooo, is the BP on sale for $599?   

(I know, I know, that's not what the price tag is hanging on but I'm ignoring that!)


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2021)

The BP is actually for sale for $599 . Rigging costs are not included .


----------



## darkzero (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm not expecting free but I saw in another post that says you deliver also!   Do you have the same guarantee as Dominos?  30 hrs instead of 30 mins is fine with me!


----------



## brino (Feb 16, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> All flat surfaces are fair game in this house . The BP . Holding chain saws and other items not worthy of the surface grinder .



Hilarious!
I don't have a surface grinder so the new Milwaukee M18 chain-saw is on the table-saw.




mmcmdl said:


> The BP is actually for sale for $599 . Rigging costs are not included .



How much snow can it move per hour?

-brino


----------



## benmychree (Feb 16, 2021)

I can see why you are thinning things out ---


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2021)

brino said:


> Hilarious!
> I don't have a surface grinder so the new Milwaukee M18 chain-saw is on the table-saw.
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on how energetic the wife is feeling . I just tend to drive over the snow , it'll be gone in 2 months .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I can see why you are thinning things out ---


Can you imagine the 30 IH cadets parked out in the driveway ? The things I sold this year is amazing , tractors , Exmark zero turns , lathes , other equipment etc . Took a while to pack this in so it would fit . This year was the chainsaw recovery along with the log splitter . The 3 point stump grinder will be coming my way soon .


----------



## hman (Feb 16, 2021)

Wonder if you can use the weed whipper as a deburring tool?????   If nothing else, you'd at least be well clear of any chips or debris


----------



## Aukai (Feb 16, 2021)

I have an experienced rigger, I'll be right over....


----------



## Aukai (Feb 17, 2021)

I actually looked up the picture source. My daughter has done several medical missions in Nepal, and she actually did the trek up to the base camp here. Weird....


----------

